# lidded boxes with screw on lids



## its_virgil (Jan 10, 2007)

One of our members, "old folks", sent this to me and wanted me to post it for him. It is a neat idea for making screw on lids for lidded boxes without having to cut threads. Take a look.
http://www.sydneywoodturners.com.au/site/articles/designs/box1/box1.html

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## tipusnr (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice idea!  Some of the purists will probably have a problem with it but I like it.


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 10, 2007)

I think its a neat idea. I might give it a try.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 10, 2007)

I am actually practicing and trying to learn how to hand chase threads. It is not as difficult as I once thought, but it does take practice. I have a video with some excellent instructions. Only one problem. The woods that really take excellent threads without chipping out are the dense woods with a specific gravity greater than 1, like Aftican Blackwood. And, these woods tend to be the more expensive woods. Oh well, it is fun to learn something new.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />I think its a neat idea. I might give it a try.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jan 10, 2007)

I am thinking of starting to learn thread chasing too. I have seen where people will use "good threading wood" to just make the threads and glue them into the box. That way if you     botch the threads you only lose a little good wood and you also don't ruin the box if you would have botched them there.

I'm not sure I'll try the ones on the link. Not that I'm a purist, I just think they look a little store bought.


----------



## pete00 (Jan 11, 2007)

thanks for posting this, another idea to file away......pete


----------



## Skye (Jan 11, 2007)

Too bad they're fire engine red. 

It would be better to cut the threaded sections of that device out and glue them to the mating edges of the boxes I bet.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 11, 2007)

I agree. The color is bad, but othere colors are available, even clear. And yes, a better application or interface is probably not difficult and more appealing. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />Too bad they're fire engine red.
> 
> It would be better to cut the threaded sections of that device out and glue them to the mating edges of the boxes I bet.


----------



## Chuck Key (Jan 11, 2007)

What are you all using for a chaser?  I pickrd up a chaser at the Virginia Woodturning Symposium last November.  Not much experience with it yet though.  This chaser is double ended for making male threads with one end and female threads with the other.  Pictures of the thread chaser were posted in this Thread.

Chuckie


----------



## Ron Mc (Jan 11, 2007)

I really like this idea! I would love to make myself an "on the road" cup!
Imagine driving down the road sipping coffee out of a "Morning After" cup![]


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 11, 2007)

Chuckie,
I'm using a set of Hamlet chasers. Two tools. I've seen the one in the picture. The guy in the video I'm watching uses a thrid tool called an arm rest for doing the female threads. Here is a picture of my best one yet. I've only practiced the male threads.






Do a good turn daily!
Don





> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> <br />What are you all using for a chaser?  I pickrd up a chaser at the Virginia Woodturning Symposium last November.  Not much experience with it yet though.  This chaser is double ended for making male threads with one end and female threads with the other.  Pictures of the thread chaser were posted in this Thread.
> 
> Chuckie


----------



## Snazzypens (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />I really like this idea! I would love to make myself an "on the road" cup!
> Imagine driving down the road sipping coffee out of a "Morning After" cup![]




Here you go Ron, my mate you can get the kit. Check out this link. It shows you the cup he made and a link on where to get your kits from to make your morning after cup

http://www.turnwood.net/Photopost/showphoto.php/photo/3887/cat/recent/limit/recent


----------



## Chuck Key (Jan 11, 2007)

Looking good Don.  The demonstrator at the symposium also used a secondary type rest for the female threads.  I am just using a piece of scrap steel I found laying around that had a suitable hook on the end to catch the tool.  He also showed a practice block that he uses that is about 2 3/4 inches thick with 3 or 4 one inch +/- steps turned on it.  The block is mounted in the chuck and threads are turned on each step and then removed.  The block is used each time the tool is used to get the rythum for cutting the threads before going to the production piece.

Chuckie


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Chuckie,
> I'm using a set of Hamlet chasers. Two tools. I've seen the one in the picture. The guy in the video I'm watching uses a thrid tool called an arm rest for doing the female threads. Here is a picture of my best one yet. I've only practiced the male threads.
> 
> ...


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 12, 2007)

It does take practice...lots of practice. I've not quite done 100 yet...maybe 40 or so. Only one problem...the wood that takes to threads really well is the expensive stuff. Hate to see in all on the floor.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> 
> You finally beat me to the punch! Mine are still wraped up, kinda like your mill lathe was for a year [] Nice looking threads. The lady who did the demo said, after about cutting 100 threads, you will get the hang of it [:0]


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks. And there definitely is a rhythm and allowing the tool to do the cutting and not the turner. I want to force the tool to cut, but if the thread is started correctly, the tool will do the rest. Learning new skills is one of the fun parts of turning.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> <br />Looking good Don.  The demonstrator at the symposium also used a secondary type rest for the female threads.  I am just using a piece of scrap steel I found laying around that had a suitable hook on the end to catch the tool.  He also showed a practice block that he uses that is about 2 3/4 inches thick with 3 or 4 one inch +/- steps turned on it.  The block is mounted in the chuck and threads are turned on each step and then removed.  The block is used each time the tool is used to get the rythum for cutting the threads before going to the production piece.
> 
> Chuckie


----------



## bob393 (Jan 13, 2007)

You just got to cut the threds in the wood.
My two cents.


----------

